# 00532 - Supply Voltage B+ signal too low in airbag module...



## Dr. Bryan (Mar 16, 2005)

I don't know how long this code has been there but does anyone have any idea where to look to try and fix it. I think it might be causing my dash and headlights to flicker a bit also. Never had an accident but I did have my T-stat and crack pipe replaced last year and they probably took off the bumper.
I don't have any other fault codes in other control modules. Stock 2000 Jetta VR6. 
Thanks!!!








VCDS Version: Release 805.1
Data version: 20081223
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
Part No: 6Q0 909 605 A
Component: 09 AIRBAG VW5 0003 
Coding: 12345
Shop #: WSC 00066 
1 Fault Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


_Modified by Dr. Bryan at 9:38 PM 2-11-2009_


----------



## Dr. Bryan (Mar 16, 2005)

morning bump...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/index.php/00532


----------



## Dr. Bryan (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks for the reply. I already saw that, just wondering if there is a certain point where the connection commonly gets loose. I don't think this is that common of a problem though.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

Since your headlights flicker i think the best place to start would be your grounds. Make sure they are not corroded. Also check your Battery terminals for corrosion.


----------



## Dr. Bryan (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

done and done. I cleaned the ones under the battery, cleaned the battery terminals and connections, starter ground, TB ground, transmission ground. Not sure where the other relevant grounds might be. Still have the flickering. And yes, I searched before I posted... Any thoughts on wheter a DIY ground kit would help in this situation? 
Thanks!


_Modified by Dr. Bryan at 7:23 PM 2-19-2009_


----------



## stubadub78 (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: (Dr. Bryan)*

I have the same exact problem on my wifes '03 Beetle Turbo right now. 
So far i've fixed just about everthing on this car in the last 4 years, got tired of dead ends on this issue and took it to Audi yest, talked to the tech for 30 mins today and right now they dont have a clue really. 
It does the light pulse 9 out of 10 times on startup but wont do it for them yet, classic.
ANY info from someone that had this simliar issue & "fixed" it would be greatly appreciated. 


_Modified by stubadub78 at 7:42 PM 2-18-2010_


----------



## ForgottenUser (May 1, 2011)

stubadub78 said:


> I have the same exact problem on my wifes '03 Beetle Turbo right now.
> So far i've fixed just about everthing on this car in the last 4 years, got tired of dead ends on this issue and took it to Audi yest, talked to the tech for 30 mins today and right now they dont have a clue really.
> It does the light pulse 9 out of 10 times on startup but wont do it for them yet, classic.
> ANY info from someone that had this simliar issue & "fixed" it would be greatly appreciated.
> ...


Yeah I have this code too, 00532, also have 00591, ones suppose to be in the seat belt system... but not sure, starting the search myself. Might end up at the dealer :facepalm: but I dont like the fact that my airbag light is on, and that they are inoperable...


----------



## John_E (Oct 6, 2004)

*intermittent airbag B+ on VCDS scan*

Whenever I run a VCDS scan on my 2001 Passat wagon, I get the intermittent low B+ airbag warning, as well. I suspect something flaky in the clock spring, but it is not enough to worry about yet.


----------



## A2golfvr6t (Sep 9, 2017)

How many miles is on the car? I ask because I’m dealing with the same situation. But this car is a 04 gli 24v vr6


----------



## A2golfvr6t (Sep 9, 2017)

I believe I know where to find the problem because I have a b7 Audi A4 s-line and have b6 S4 seats in it. But I know the seats bolt up the same, which I have in the A4 currently the only difference is that the b6 dosen’t have the pressure sensor on passenger seat like the b7 so I have an airbag fault on my car, with that said when I installed then I started with driver and there wasn’t any airbag light but the minute I installed passenger seat the airbag light came right now. So from my understanding it might be a wiring in the interior. Because the 04 Jetta I’m working on has rust as if the car has water leaking in from the moon roof. And the water submerged under the seats, so the harness under the seat are corroded.


----------

